# crs



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

notice crs curl their bodies. Why?
thanks
dp


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I wondered that too, but its all shrimps not just crs! Maybe their constipated


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

To clean their swimmeretes.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> To clean their swimmeretes.


+1 Ameekplec

or they could be stuffing their eggs or re-organizing (if they're berried)


----------

